
Groupon tries to recruit DHH. - sahillavingia
https://gist.github.com/1285068
======
sp332
I think jrmehle had the best response:

    
    
      Recruiter: How many years of Rails experience do you have?
    
      DHH: ALL OF THEM

~~~
janaboruta
Haha I feel like recruiters do no research about the people they try to
contact. Same thing keeps happening to @wycats.

~~~
csamuel
At my previous gig, I had recruiters from MY OWN COMPANY contact me with
"opportunities". I moved on shortly after that.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Should have taken the job; might have gotten a raise!

~~~
pavel_lishin
That would have been an interesting two-week-notice to give.

------
Jose_GD
The best meme: "I don't always hire Rails devs, but when I do, I hire the
creator" LOL! <https://gist.github.com/1285068#gistcomment-56381>

------
bemaniac
In my experience, these recruiters just grep for words like "Ruby" and
"Javascript" and blindly send out form letters.

I will say though, when I was looking for a job, a recruiter helped me set up
quite a few interviews in a short period, and I ended up being placed
somewhere awesome.

~~~
cori
I've had pretty poor luck with folks who do out-sourced recruiting, but I
recently got headhunted by an in-house recruiter and ended up taking the job
and loving it.

